# New Guy from VA



## tiki guy (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Guys new to VA and new to smokin  Just bought a smoker and loving it so far !


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf
http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--marinade.html


----------



## meateater (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## grohl4pres (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome!  I have been smoking and cooking for a while and I thought I knew everything....needless to say these guys here are full of great advice and knowledge when it comes to cooking meat the way man is supposed to, over fire and smoke!  Make sure you sign up for the E-Course because it is unbelievably helpful.  I notice you are in Richmond and if you ever want to get together to cook some food and drink some beer let me know!  If you need anything let me know.  I have lived in Richmond about a year now and do not know many people so I am always looking for someone to hang with besides the wife and kids!  Once again welcome and if you need anything holler at me or any of these guys because they know what they are doing..


----------



## tiki guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks !    Grohl4pres  I'll keep that in mind


----------



## lovinspoonful (Jul 24, 2011)

Waves to you from DC!

Greetings and welcome to the best smoking forums on the net!


----------



## grohl4pres (Jul 24, 2011)

Shoot me a message anytime.  Friday night I made my first batch of homemade BBQ sauce and next weekend sometime I plan on using it on a brisket or ribs so feel free to holler at me and we can drink some beer and eat some good food!


----------



## tiki guy (Jul 24, 2011)

OK Fellas ................................... This coming week-end  I'm gonna try to do my first Brisket for around 12 friends

I need some advise  !   Can anyone give me a step by step , with tried and true results ?

I have a Brinkman Electric smoker  people are coming over around 4 or 5 

1. rub suggestions

2 . size of brisket

3. cooking temp.

4. start time ?

5. how long to smoke ( with chips)

6. what to add to water pan ( just water ? or add spices)

7. leave the meat thermometer prob in from the start ?

8. after its done , wrap in foil or not ?

Any help would be appreciated don't want to waste a good piece of meat with hungry people coming over.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 24, 2011)

Start here...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
  

Then here is some great info from the handt dandy search tool!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=how+to+smoke+a+brisket  

This should fix ya up!!

    Craig


----------



## grohl4pres (Jul 24, 2011)

How big is the brisket?  What kind of wood are you using?  I like mesquite and peach mixed.


----------



## tiki guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Grohl4pres , I was thinking a 12 lbs. ?   ( that should do ) and I have a few bags of Hickory and mesquite, I also have a bag of Stubs Texas road house chips .

I plan on trying them all eventually , I guess for the first time I'll go with the mesquite on this brisket .

Every thing I see so far all refers to internal temp  ( and I understand that )  I also feel low and slow is BEST so my concern is not over cooking it ...so based on that I'm trying get a idea on time , so I'm not checking it to often ( to release the smoke) and leaving the probe in to assure internal temp. I would also like to have it done prior to guest arrival and sitting in foil and cold , or have to warm it and fear drying it out

Any suggestions on Rub...Store bought ? or make one from scratch  ( I have seen a lot here on the forum) just wondering which ones have been tried    I plan to try alot of the different ones here ...BUT first time outta the gate I'll go with some tried and true results.


----------



## grohl4pres (Jul 24, 2011)

I figure about an hour to an hour and a half per pound and cook at 225.  Now that is not perfect science so after 6-8 hours start watching internal hard. 

As for rub, I keep mine simple,  mustard then some salt, pepper, garlic, and a good creole seasoning like Tony's.  The link listed above had some good ones but go with what you like.  I also like red pepper and chile powder on mine sometimes to give it some kick. 

Just have fun with it and make sure you rub it and set it in the fridge at least over night.  You might want to inject it with something as well.  I have never done and injection but I watch BBQ Pit masters and it seems to be a big deal in competitions so I am going to try it next time.

Make sure you have one of these at least


----------



## tiki guy (Jul 24, 2011)

THANKS Braa...I let Ya know Hopefully post some pix of the whole thing ....and  have a few beers as well ( great tip)


----------



## simple (Jul 27, 2011)

Brinkman electric smoker is what you're using right?  I'm not really familiar with one, but assume it has the heating element on the bottom?  If it doesn't use a barrier between the element and the meat, consider smoking with the meat fat side down.  It will help protect the meat from the heat.  I always did briskets fat up when using the SFB, and fat down on the drum.  

I prefer brisket done between 229-230, but I know some are reporting good success at 300-325.  

For your first, just decide how you want to do it, go with the plan and see how it comes out.  Once you get one under your belt, you'll start asking yourself "What if" questions, and that's when the real fun begins.  What's the fun in doing the same thing all the time?  Play with it and find out what you like.

One of the neat things about this  hobby is that even our "less than successful" results are usually pretty good eatin' anyway!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 27, 2011)

Tiki,you are from where my long lost kin are from;'I was shipped to Texas before seeing the light of day and stayed there with my Step Folks(Army child of the Baby boom).

   Hope you like it here and send lot's of pics.Who kn ows,you may graduate to a bigger unit if the neighbors get wind of your skills.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I went for broke and got one I could feed the Hood with...


----------



## theory (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Tiki! Welcome!

I'm in Richmond, VA as well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome Tiki !!!

I saw you elsewhere, but I just found this thread.

Bear


----------



## diesel (Jul 27, 2011)

Tiki/Theory,

You guys live in Ricmond VA?  I Live in Powhatan but work in Innsbrook.  Glad to see some Fellow Virginia/Richmond smokers.


----------



## kingkoch42 (Jul 27, 2011)

gone


----------



## kingkoch42 (Jul 27, 2011)

gone


----------



## kingkoch42 (Jul 27, 2011)

gone


----------



## theory (Jul 27, 2011)

Diesel said:


> Tiki/Theory,
> 
> You guys live in Ricmond VA?  I Live in Powhatan but work in Innsbrook.  Glad to see some Fellow Virginia/Richmond smokers.




Hey Diesel. I work in Innsbrook as well. lol!

Right off of Cox Road.


----------



## grohl4pres (Jul 29, 2011)

A lot of Richmond smokers!  Sweet!  We are going to have to get a smoke off some time for bragging rights!  I actually just finished smoking a brisket and it is resting now.  I am going to post a Q view in a bit.  That dude is looking nice and I can't wait to cut into it.  Started it at 11 last night stayed up until about 4 so I could keep the smoke rolling but the beer caught up to me and I had to give it a final load and go to bed.  I was up at 6:30 adding more wood and taking some goody's powders to kill the hangover.  It cooked much faster than I thought it would.  After 7 hrs it was at 170 internal.  I let it go for 3 more hours then wrapped it in foil.  I took it off at 11 am then wrapped it in a towel and put it in the cooler to rest.  I am going to cut into it in 30 minutes.  I can't wait to see if it is as juicy as I think it is going to be.  Oh yeah, I can't wait to try my new homemade BBQ sauce either.


----------



## tiki guy (Jul 29, 2011)

NICE ! I'll be looking for the pix .  Yeah maybe with a bit of time , and a lot of practice I would like to have a little smoke -off .     BUT I know I ain't ready yet !


----------



## grohl4pres (Jul 29, 2011)

Just posted mine.  Juiciest brisket ever!


----------



## diesel (Jul 29, 2011)

Tiki.. your ready.. don't count your self out.  If you read this forum and have fun when you are cooking then it will be good I promise.  I just picked up 8 butts, 2 top rounds and 2 briskets for a smoke tonight.  I will be sure to take some picts also.  I like the idea of a smoke off.  It would be fun.  At least it would be cool to meet the fellow smokers here in Ric.

later.


----------



## theory (Jul 29, 2011)

You guys right here in/around Richmond just missed my Smoked Wings last night. (Posted earlier with pics)  Did ya' smell em'?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---Grohl, saw your brisket post. Yummy!


----------



## grohl4pres (Jul 29, 2011)

Last week I smoked some wings and sauced them up and threw them on the grill to char a bit.  Damn they were good and just fell off the bone...  Thanks on the brisket.  We will have to plan something in a month or so and all of us get together cook some food and drink some beer.


----------



## tiki guy (Jul 29, 2011)

Cool I'm new to the area , just moved here in Nov. from Mexico  I LOVE it here !


----------



## tiki guy (Jul 29, 2011)

That sounds great to me , just give me some lead time


----------



## grohl4pres (Jul 29, 2011)

What were you doing in Mexico?  What brought you to Richmond?  I have only been here since July of last year.  We will have to get together sometime.


----------



## tiki guy (Jul 30, 2011)

I had been going to Mexico for years ( on vacation ) about 5 years ago I bought a vacation home outside of Tulum  ( between Akumal and Tulum ) beautiful place 5 min walk to the best beach in the world !    Always dreamed about living there , so when the real estate market went soft, and my wife of 34 years decided to call it quits ...

I moved from Jersey to Mexico , started a little house care biz ( a lot of Ex- Pats who owned vacation homes or rental property's there had no one to take care of them or take care of the renters )    I LOVED it    however the bad economy in the states really hurt the tourist trade , and some home owners as well.

During that time , a client of mine who was also going threw a divorce from Richmond and I became friends , when she was down we went out , I gave her tours of the Mayan  ruins , little off the beaten trips to the jungle and so on , and well after a few years ...........Fell in LOVE and moved back to the states  to Richmond and here I am

I really like it here , and we both sold our homes in Mexico and enjoy our new home in Richmond , we are a short walk to the James , and a 5 min drive to down town Richmond .


----------

